# Critter Keeper Thread.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry if someone has already done this. I just noticed alot of people with Critter Keepers for their Bettas and My Betta Maxwell is currently living in my first try at one.
I thought posting pictures of everone's Critter Keepers might help us all get ideas to change around or make them look better. I for one do not really like mine, it is boring. lol


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Love this idea!
I currently keep my two boys Rochambeau and Casper in 1.5g Keepers, each with a heater (water changes twice a week). I see nothing wrong with keeping bettas in critter keepers, so long as they can be heated/filtered/cleaned if you lack space/money for anything larger.
my boys


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My 3 gallon critter keeper...This was how it looked when Flippy was living in it.









Now my blind betta lives in this critter keeper and it looks like this:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful setups!
@LilyK: I would like to see more angles of your tanks. 
@Littlebittyfish: is it hard to keep live plants in critter keepers?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 4. i think they are all 3 gallons

King Bumi. He likes to wedge himself into that orange thing

















Tauske


















Mr Coffee









Sesshomarhu. I'm hoping the smaller tank will stop the tail bitting.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I am sure they make lovely homes. Better then the containers they come in and better then tupperware.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Rex's tank, it has more plants now though.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

I should have taken pictures of my tanks today; I did water changes


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful setups!
> @LilyK: I would like to see more angles of your tanks.
> @Littlebittyfish: is it hard to keep live plants in critter keepers?


 I try to stick with low light plants in my critter keepers because the grid top prevents the light from getting to them really well...But I havent had any trouble keeping anubias and some stem plants in a critter keeper with a desk lamp with a daylight bulb in it that has 6500k.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooooh, good idea for a thread like this!  I have ideas now! Alas, I have two 1g keepers, and they're both bare. I can't afford decor or anything right now, so it will just have to do.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

weeeeeeee this is a fun thread! xP Well, I have 2 dragon boys in their each lil' 1.5 gallon Critter Keeper! Mr. Shiro ( mustard gas..erm... "yellow-blue bicolor" ) and Mr. Kyoshi ( pink/red and white ) neighbor my other dragon Jappi, who got Kasumi's old tank. Luckily, these 2 dragons are still just babies so they are kinda small. I want to get them some more plants, hopefully my B-day present will include extras! xD I used to get lots of triops kits, and they came with a decent "sticker thermometer" I stuck them on the sides of their tanks  I give them a 100% water changes every other day or so. Luckily the water stays very warm, about 76 F in my apt its about that much. If I want to get them warmer, I turn up the heat on my AC unit and it warms the water fairly fast! However, when I took this picture their water was cold because I forgot to leave my heater on! 0.0 I promise that they got a water change just now *winks * ^-^ None have slept on their hammocks yet, whadda shame :/


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

How big are the largest critter keepers? about 5g?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sequin and Data each live in a 3 gallon PetCo Pet Keeper. I no longer have the cave in Data's tank. He never used it and it just gets in the way of his activity. Also, the rocks are no longer in there. They just got annoying at water change time. They were light and got sucked up by the siphon too easily. I only have Sequin in this tank because his tank (a 5g) sprung a leak. He doesn't really like it. I'm going to be cleaning out my glass 5 gallon and setting it up for him soon. It has an algae problem, so I really have to go to town on it!


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

Larsa what is that in your one gallon? It looks like the air stone / hose. I'm just curious about it since I have the exact same tank.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

oh, you mean JAppi's tank? lolz I got the tank at a walmart but I took out the air stone and totally put in a whisper filter! I have to tilt it kinda sideways or it will hit the lid @[email protected]


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

lol is it worth running? also I just saw your from mckinney. My girlfriend and I both graduated from North in 07 .!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Larsa said:


> weeeeeeee this is a fun thread! xP Well, I have 2 dragon boys in their each lil' 1.5 gallon Critter Keeper! Mr. Shiro ( mustard gas..erm... "yellow-blue bicolor" ) and Mr. Kyoshi ( pink/red and white ) neighbor my other dragon Jappi, who got Kasumi's old tank. Luckily, these 2 dragons are still just babies so they are kinda small. I want to get them some more plants, hopefully my B-day present will include extras! xD I used to get lots of triops kits, and they came with a decent "sticker thermometer" I stuck them on the sides of their tanks  I give them a 100% water changes every other day or so. Luckily the water stays very warm, about 76 F in my apt its about that much. If I want to get them warmer, I turn up the heat on my AC unit and it warms the water fairly fast! However, when I took this picture their water was cold because I forgot to leave my heater on! 0.0 I promise that they got a water change just now *winks * ^-^ None have slept on their hammocks yet, whadda shame :/


Lol I actually just ordered some triops. xP


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

This is a Large 3 gallon Critter Keeper. I've got a little desk lamp to provide light. It houses Taio, my Halfmoon Doubletail Plakat.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Everyone has such great looking setups. Why is mine so boring to me? lol
...I am going to the petstore today. hehe


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm always in the pet store; I'm surprised I don't have more than three bettas


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, so I chose to take out the gravel and added some things. I also put some Christmas wrapping paper for the background. 
Here it is:


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the Christmas wrapping!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Lol I actually just ordered some triops. xP


lolz awesome! I get mine from hobby stores! Those critter keepers totally work great for triops too! ^-^ I have another tiny one thats like 1/2 gal for triops and brine shrimp.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Ugh my dream tank is a 3 gallon kritter keeper! Any suggestions on heating it though? This is my dream tank so I really want to do it right for cadence! Also filter or no filter? Water change suggestions? I'm new so I'm always looking for advice!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they make tiny little aquatic heaters for KK's, I don't remember the brand, but I think they're called slim heaters or something similar. I just saw them at the fish store the other day. If I find them, I'll let you know. I also have a little 1 gal airline powered filter that I love for my bettas, they never get stuck to the intakes. So it's very safe.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you! I'm thinking whisper filter? Is that even a filter? haha... I have a cat so I need the nice secure lid. When the cat isn't around (while I'm away at school) I need it to keep my roommates out. Haha they would love on Cadence too hard and probably always feed him.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've found the heaters!









Whisper is a brand of filter, they make the in tank filters. I have lost bettas to them getting stuck on the intake grill though, so that's something to really watch out for.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmm no Whisper then... if you have any good filters for a 3 gal let me know! Cadence is very used to having a filter but I would like to get him one that is a bit more gentle...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't remember the brand of my airline in-tank, but it's gentle, and good. it's rated for a gallon. Otherwise, I like HOB's, I can cover the intake with some nylons and it keeps everyone from getting sucked in. The alternative is a sponge filter. I don't know how effective it would be though, since I've never used one.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

I certainly have access to nylons! (the ones that are for your legs, right?)


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, the ones for your legs


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok! So I've been away for awhile but I know have a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper which is filtered with a tetra 3i whisper filter and heated (I keep a close eye on the temp and it is very stable.) He's been in this tank for about a year now and has really thrived in it. I've had Cadence for about two years now and he is as happy as a clam. I know it's by a window, but I have a thermometer on it and the temperature is constant, and I keep a folder behind it to keep the sun from heating it up on the really hot days. 

(also i saw something about not keeping betta's in kk. I really don't see any problems as long as it is heated, filtered, and large enough??? At least my kk was made for fish, idk.)


----------

